# 24 hour bulk salt supply in oakville/hamilton/niagara region?



## floriolandscape (Dec 12, 2010)

New to the forum. Just upgraded from bag to bulk and am having a hard time finding a bulk salt supplier in oakville or anywhere west of oakville. I've found places that are open 24hours during a storm only, but that doesnt help for flurries or any minor activity that requires a salt application. If anyone has any information, please post. 
My search on the site came up empty and the closest 24 hour 7 days/week supplier i found was in brampton, quite the ride from notl. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TLG99 (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure where your looking exactly, but these companies are in the Hamilton/Stoney Creek area. 

I do not know of a 24/7 operation, but all of these vendors have an after-hours number, and I have never had problems getting product when I needed it.

Outdoor Supplies & Equipment (QEW & Centennial Parkway area) 905 578 2411

Hamilton Builders Supply (2 locations)
Hamilton Mtn. (U. Wellington & Limeridge Rd.) 905 388 2352
Stoney Creek (Barton St and Jones Rd) 905 642 1271

Trombetta Construction (Barton St and Parkdale) 905 544 0803

Hope this helps!


----------



## Paul24 (Jan 23, 2013)

Also Cardi Construction - Hamilton- not far from Outdoor Supplies, also Acers Garden Center- Ancaster

Outdoors can be available for off shift(normal operating hours) salt, if you phone 1/2 in advance of when you are showing up.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I hope after 6 years he's got it figured out


----------



## Melt Man (May 17, 2011)

Ever look at Legends in Burlington?


----------

